# Any NC betta breeders/enthusiasts/hobbyists?



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

Specifically (but not limited to), Raleigh/Apex/Sanford/Fuquay-Varina area? I'd love to give hubby's ear a break ("they're just FISH!", lol), from all my fishy talk and just gab about how awesome they are. 

Also exchanging info about local breeders and good pet shops to patronize, and which to avoid like the plague (sadly, I'm sure the *that* list will be much longer). Learning some potentially valuable care and health tips from others with a history of betta specific care would be fabulous, too.

Probably a shot in the dark, but you can either reply to this thread or pm me if you are interested in meeting up talking about a mutual interest (passion? obsession? addiction?...the lines are so blurred). :angel:


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a student at UNC-Chapel Hill who just started keeping bettas, and while I may not be as experienced as you're looking for in a fellow betta hobbyist, I sure can talk about my guy Gustav, haha. I'd be interested in meeting up, but it would have to be here on campus, as I don't have a car.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_I'm down in the Cherryville, Gastonia area and near Charlotte. There is a wonderful Aquarium fish store in South Charlotte. Has all sorts of supplies for fish and a nice variety of bettas and can special order if they don't have what you are looking for at the moment. Also Wet Pets in Gastonia, owners are really nice and knowledgible_


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

This is funny, I am considering moving to NC. I'm into horses and will *hopefully* attend vet school, so in-state tuition is MUCH cheaper. Just finishing in-state first. ;-) 

If I move out there in a couple years, I'd LOVE to!


----------



## BettAy Paige (Sep 29, 2011)

Walle: I am a pretty new enthusiast myself. I'm still in the "asking painfully obvious questions" phase. Sloooooowly learning, though, and stop thinking that every little thing I do will kill my betta ("OMG! Four pellets instead of three?! Grab the paddles!) :lol:

teasell: my pet store addiction is bad enough in the Raleigh area, now you had to take it statewide??? lol. I'll be Ikea-ing up there next month and may have to make a few detours. The pet stores around here have left me....well, we'll say unimpressed at best, horrified more than once. Or twice. Or....:evil:

laughing: Do come! Bring your empty aquariums! Save one for me, I'm in desperate need!  
And yes, out of state tuition is insane! I had to pay it for one semester when I first moved here from OH. Good luck with school...we do have some stellar ones here! Which one are you wanting to attend? What specialty?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

North Carolina State University College of Veterinarian Medicine. I'm particularly looking at equine studies. I also want to move out there because the weather is more mild but doesn't snow blizzards and the land is pretty cheap. I can own horses ON property! Whoot! 

I have those, and maybe a couple more. Then my friend has a TON of empty aquariums in his garage. He said I could have a 30 gallon for my fish! :-D I have (2) 10 gallons now... Yikes. I want to use a 20 long (mine is high) or a 30 gallon for a sorority, cories, and my rams! (Either Bolivian or German, I'm undecided.) Then I'll have a 10 gallon with a male, frogs, snails, and shrimp. My 2.5 gallons I'm hoping to upgrade to 5 gallons. So basically a sorority and 3 males! My second male is on his way next week and I'm waiting for my dream 3rd male. 

I plan things... a lot... ;-)


----------

